# Lets see your naturals



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

you cant beat a good natural, so lets see them, and i mean slingshots (catapults) not women, 
Here is 4 i made last week, cheers jeff


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Hiya Jeff,

Here's some of my favorites: All I carved myself most are from the orange tree and one from the cherry tree

Devil orange wood







Duende (goblin) orange wood







Cherry fork







El tiburon ( the shark) orange wood








Nico


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Nice slingshots that top one with the face looks fun, jeff


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Jeff, 2nd one from left, I like her







.

Nico, those are looks solid hunters.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Which ones mine







they look great Jeff.


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Here are a few of my forks..


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

I like the one on the right with the bark left on jeff


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Here are some of my recent builds.

These two are intended for .44 or .50 lead balls. The one on the left is banded with 3/4x5/16x7 1/2 .050 food-grade latex and is a comfortable pull for me. It's great with .44 lead. The dark one has 1 1/8x7/8x6 1/2 of the same latex. It was supposed to be 7 1/2 inch pull but a cutting accident shortened the length. It is very near the upper limit of my ability to shoot, but is devastating when I manage to hit with it.










Here are two 107 banded _Panama Biombas_ and a proof-of-concept hand defense weapon disguised as a slingshot. If you slip the two middle fingers through the loop and place the thumb between the forks, it is a very nasty and hard to lose kubotan-type of defensive weapon. With the 1842 Chinese tubes, it also shoots 3/8 lead very well.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Cut this fork last night from a tree that was growing in a swampy part of a wood near my home. It looked very plain when I harvested it, but after debarking and a few sessions in the micro to dry it off, these dark veining lines appeared. I suspect that they are caused by water soaking into the tree, but the wood is solid and the slingshot is very stable and shoots great


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

The only two I have made so far.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I like my board cuts, but there something about naturals, there is some nice naturals on show here, cheers jeff


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

Jeff, what wood did you cut? Looks sturdy!
The naturals I make tend to shrink, smaller and smaller with the same band setup. Getting close/shorter than a conventional ball-point pen. However I shoot them much more accurately than the bigger ones. Good or bad?


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

kobe23 said:


> Jeff, what wood did you cut? Looks sturdy!
> The naturals I make tend to shrink, smaller and smaller with the same band setup. Getting close/shorter than a conventional ball-point pen. However I shoot them much more accurately than the bigger ones. Good or bad?


I think they were birch, willow and hazel. jeff


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

These are my latest.
Martin


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

they is all very nice


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

Heres a couple of naturals i have made. all my cattys are made for hunting so they come with low forks, john


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

OK, my turn.

My favorite natural fork ever, made of antler:


A nice trio down at the pond for a just-home-from-the-sea session:


The most hand-friendly natural ever, Chief Natural Ergo:


And finally my most recent effort, a hickory tabbed and chained:


I have really enjoyed seeing the work from everyone in this thread from all over!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

All very nice. I'm working on a couple at the mo which I will post in a few days.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Here are a few of mine.
Philly


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

philly said:


> Here are a few of mine.
> Philly


I still love the ".32 cal special" or whatever it is you called the one second from right. The symmetry on that one is awesome. Sideways tabs are fine, no matter what Ray says


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

M_J said:


> Here are a few of mine.
> Philly


I still love the ".32 cal special" or whatever it is you called the one second from right. The symmetry on that one is awesome. Sideways tabs are fine, no matter what Ray says








[/quote]

Thanks MJ, thats my best shooter. I think Ray is putting tabs on his new Pine natural








Philly


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Way to go lads keep them coming, love em, jeff


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Here are some of mine.










And here is my nicest one:


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I started shooting this one again today:







Forum member jmplsnt made this one for me. It's water oak. It came with jmp's signature gypsy tabs and chained rubber bands. I tried to make it work that way, it just didn't suit my shooting style (sorry, man!). It now has 4 strand fixed 1842 tubes on it and is perfect.
I really love shooting this slingshot! It fits my hand beautifully, the way no boardcut can, and it almost feels "alive" when I shoot it.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

few more


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Here's pretty much my natural catalog to date.


----------



## colt (Jun 8, 2010)

mj, you single handedly just solved my issues with trying to do 4 strand chinese rubber with a natural. genious. here is a pic of mine








here is a shot of my first and most shot natural.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)




----------



## Faust (Apr 5, 2011)

I have this one currently drying in the barn. It's a piece of Mimosa that I cut down while doing some yard work a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Faust (Apr 5, 2011)

I have this one currently drying in the barn. It's a piece of Mimosa that I cut down while doing some yard work a couple of weeks ago. Sorry bout the double post seems i forgot the image


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

I've never tried mimosa, but please do be very careful with it. I know it's not the strongest of wood.

I also wouldn't mind seeing it when you get it completed after its barn-drying time. If I remember right mimosa is very white wood.


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

some of mine, I learn Gypsy tab style from the "Shed"


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

colt said:


> mj, you single handedly just solved my issues with trying to do 4 strand chinese rubber with a natural. genious.


Great! Glad I could help.
I tie them to the pouch looped just like you would for a Dankung, that way there is more for the fork tie to hold on to. The amber piece on the bottom is 1/4" tube from Home Depot cut long enough that it goes over the top of the fork when you pull the bands back, this should help the bands last a really long time. Then just wrap them really tight with some latex. I use this setup on most of my slings now.


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 15, 2010)

Here's one I made yesterday.


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 15, 2010)

Here's one I made the other day.


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 15, 2010)

One I made over 40 years ago.


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

I see most you guys get twigs that are symmetrical. I barely find any symmetrical ones, so mine are all designed to shoot with the right hand holding the fork(right-handed shooting? correct me if I am wrong).
So... normally what trees give symmetrical forks?


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 15, 2010)

kobe23 said:


> I see most you guys get twigs that are symmetrical. I barely find any symmetrical ones, so mine are all designed to shoot with the right hand holding the fork(right-handed shooting? correct me if I am wrong).
> So... normally what trees give symmetrical forks?


You can see this one started out a non-symmetrical but with work looks pretty good when finished.


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

power tools? I sometimes hunt for twigs in the night and I bring a primmer along as I heard bringing a blade/saw over a certain length is illegal. I normally go for branches diameter max 30mm(very hard to cut). I sometimes see symmetrical branches, but they are so so so thick(must be saw-ed off) and I don't have proper tools to shape them too much.... =(


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

made with my swissknife with saw and blade, jet to be refined

and tre more to come, magnolia wood, am oak famili still with bark and an albinian antelope horn.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Here's my three naturals together. Left is one Dayhiker made, middle is my new apple fork, left is the jmplsnt special.


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

The large fork was from Shot in the foot, made by his grandson Jack. The one with Gypsy tabs came from Frodo, and the last one was from Natural fork all good shooters.
I got this lot today working in the woods, the first lot all came from a large dead fall branch of sweet chestnut, the rest are all Hazel.
Martin


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Here is the wifes i made her, is got a foam handle and a set of Hawks tubes on it, only small but she take wood pigeons with it, jeff

The wifes


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> Here is the wifes i made her, is got a foam handle and a set of Hawks tubes on it, only small but she take wood pigeons with it, jeff
> 
> The wifes


Sleek shooter for your wife, nice


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I got this one off Martin, very nice natural.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

This one means the most to me, it was made by a old traveler that sadly died this year, he showed me all i know about trapping and hunting,
this is the last catapult he made, and was the fist one he made with groves in, he was the one who showed me how to do the links office bands, 
when he was buried he took his walking stick catapult with him, along with a set of Dans (ZDP) fast bands on, what he kindly gave him, 
sadly i will not be shooting this catapult just in case i fork hit, even though i never have them, cheers jeff

POPS catapult


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

shot in the foot said:


> This one means the most to me, it was made by a old traveler that sadly died this year, he showed me all i know about trapping and hunting,
> this is the last catapult he made, and was the fist one he made with groves in, he was the one who showed me how to do the links office bands,
> when he was buried he took his walking stick catapult with him, along with a set of Dans (ZDP) fast bands on, what he kindly gave him,
> sadly i will not be shooting this catapult just in case i fork hit, even though i never have them, cheers jeff
> ...


Nice slingshot and touching comments jeff


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Stunning and a great keepsake Jeff.
Philly


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

I have a natural that i like a lot. made by mother nature and Mr Bill Dayhiker.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

OK, where to start......

@Kobe--finding good symmetrical pieces takes time afield and practice, just like everything else. It took me a good while to find them too. One thing I learned back in my Shed days (pre-ban) was to try the edges of a wood as the more space and sunlight encourages proper forks to form.

@Ferret--that's a fantastic character natural. Fantastic!

@MJ--don't sweat it; after all I gave it to you. It was cut and left to the elements by the railroad in south Louisiana any way.......what good does something that does not work do anyone? I'm glad to see you doing well with it and also be advised if I hadn't been introduced to the cadenas by El Maestro himself I would be shooting dual 1745's as my go-to. I also have taken note of your mounting system and may try this some day.

@Jeff--very touching story, fully equal to the Xidoo story in which he has the two slingshots made to honor his parents.

Great work by all and I have really enjoyed seeing all the different woods, styles, elastics, attachments, and most of all the individuality of the shooter-builders being shown.


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> I got this one off Martin, very nice natural.


Jeff, what is the hoop/ring called? Bought a pair, cost £1, was thinking if I could get it cheaper on ebay...


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

jmplsnt said:


> @Kobe--finding good symmetrical pieces takes time afield and practice, just like everything else. It took me a good while to find them too. One thing I learned back in my Shed days (pre-ban) was to try the edges of a wood as the more space and sunlight encourages proper forks to form.


Symmetrical makes it look good, but after shooting my not-so-symmetrical naturals I was thinking is it the uneven shape that makes it naturally ergonomic? Would symmetrical handle make shooting more accurate? This I don't know...


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Ferret1959 said:


> I see most you guys get twigs that are symmetrical. I barely find any symmetrical ones, so mine are all designed to shoot with the right hand holding the fork(right-handed shooting? correct me if I am wrong).
> So... normally what trees give symmetrical forks?


You can see this one started out a non-symmetrical but with work looks pretty good when finished.
















[/quote]

It does look good! I like wood with this type of character. Good find, good work, but not without good observation first.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> Here is the wifes i made her, is got a foam handle and a set of Hawks tubes on it, only small but she take wood pigeons with it, jeff
> 
> The wifes


Jeff, that is an awesome looking catty! The contrast of black and white with the slender forks the double black bands poking through, and even the synthetic handle, it all works!!!


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 15, 2010)

jmplsnt said:


> It does look good! I like wood with this type of character. Good find, good work, but not without good observation first.


Jump, you ain't banned from the shed according to Fish, I did ask him.
He hasn't banned anyone recently.
Thanks for the compliment on the fork.









Ray, thank you also for your comment.
I try to look further than the eye can see when fork searching.

Providing the wood isn't rotting to badly it can turn up some wonderful graining and pattern.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

kobe23 said:


> I got this one off Martin, very nice natural.


Jeff, what is the hoop/ring called? Bought a pair, cost £1, was thinking if I could get it cheaper on ebay...
[/quote]

They are vine hoops, they go right down the fork, jeff


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 15, 2010)

Something I was messing with last year.
A not so natural 'natural'.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Ferret1959 said:


> Something I was messing with last year.
> A not so natural 'natural'.


It is look like Y FACTOR


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 15, 2010)

The idea was to be able to shoot butterfly and conventional style.
It did the job and works but a bit big for the pocket.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Ferret1959 said:


> The idea was to be able to shoot butterfly and conventional style.
> It did the job and works but a bit big for the pocket.


Can't fix a wrist brace to it, I mean single wrist brace which work for both side


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 15, 2010)

e~shot said:


> The idea was to be able to shoot butterfly and conventional style.
> It did the job and works but a bit big for the pocket.


Can't fix a wrist brace to it, I mean single wrist brace which work for both side
[/quote]

I could but I shoot holding the fork.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Ferret1959 said:


> I could but I shoot holding the fork.


Strong arms


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 15, 2010)

e~shot said:


> I could but I shoot holding the fork.


Strong arms

















[/quote]

Na, soft elastic.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Here are a few of mine.


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Love the third one down Gopher


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Yes, 3rd one looks classy


----------



## MidniteMarauder (Nov 15, 2010)

First I've made in mystery wood.









Next one in mulberry.


Think this is eastern redbud. Turned out for left hand and needs to find a home, when I finally finish it lol.


One in mystery from Dayhiker.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

wow love that Mulberry one, love the colour, jeff


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

The 3rd one down was "Beauty", sent to Delaney in one of the slingshot trades. I really liked hwo that one came out.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

That Midnight Marauder mystery wood (the greyish one) is one of the my favorite naturals ever here.....it looks sharp and the workmanship is great.


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

very nice wood slingshots.


Powerful Wood Rustic Slingshots


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

very nice slingshots.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Slingshots Nicaragua said:


> very nice slingshots.


Have you made more than the one shown SSN?


----------



## locko75 (Apr 16, 2010)

Here are a few of mine

My pocket poachers








my bigger ones








And all of them together








I hope you like them


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Bigger ones, second from the right







Any idea what kind of wood that is locko ?


----------



## locko75 (Apr 16, 2010)

It's Holly, check out the post i just put in Custom Slingshots.


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 15, 2010)

Black thorn.


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

very nice slingshots


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

So I've made this natural, and It's quite nice. It's my second one, on the right side:


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice looking Natural and Ergo.







. Keep posting new ones Aras.


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 15, 2010)

Leylandii.
http://www.leylandii...green-leylandii


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Just thought I would get a pic. in to show my simple work. Sorry I don't take better pic.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

very nice


----------



## TastelikeSnozberries (Jul 16, 2010)

Here's mine, made with a pocket knife, sand paper and linseed oil.


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

NoSugarRob said:


> I have a natural that i like a lot. made by mother nature and Mr Bill Dayhiker.


Awesome natural!!!
I dug up this excellent thread while searching the dusty archives for info on deer antler slingshots. 
I just picked up a medium two point while in Utah, and now I NEED to decide how to cut and/or shape it.


----------



## Scooby (Jul 8, 2011)

justplainduke said:


> Awesome natural!!!
> I dug up this excellent thread while searching the dusty archives for info on deer antler slingshots.
> I just picked up a medium two point while in Utah, and now I NEED to decide how to cut and/or shape it.


Thanks for digging it up! There is some beautiful slingshots in this thread! & concidering i've got 3 naturals ready to finish off, some good ideas also!
I'll post some pics soon as my antler caps arrive and i've sanded them!









Scooby


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Scooby said:


> Awesome natural!!!
> I dug up this excellent thread while searching the dusty archives for info on deer antler slingshots.
> I just picked up a medium two point while in Utah, and now I NEED to decide how to cut and/or shape it.


Thanks for digging it up! There is some beautiful slingshots in this thread! & concidering i've got 3 naturals ready to finish off, some good ideas also!
I'll post some pics soon as my antler caps arrive and i've sanded them!









Scooby
[/quote]

Excellent, I'm looking forward to seeing what you have built. Post some pics here soon.


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Two naturals
The first two photos of the bone colored one are rhododendron and the next two pics of the darker yellow wood is cherry tree. (cherry is a work in progress)


----------

